# Alternative zu LAN



## Raaf (30. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

da in letzter Zeit mein WLAN in Sachen Gaming immer unstabiler wird, wollte ich mir eine Alternative suchen. Dass LAN die beste Lösung dafür ist, ist mir durchaus bewusst, leider aber nicht möglich, weil ich dafür den Kabel durch etliche Wände legen müsste. Welche Alternativen gibt es, mit denen man nahe an LAN rankommt?

Router verwende ich den hier: AVM FRITZ! Box 7530 WLAN AC+N Router 5GHz2,4 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

MfG


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (30. Januar 2020)

ツ Powerline-Adapter – Stabiles Internet ueber die Steckdose im ganzen Haus


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Januar 2020)

Obwohl "nahe an LAN" immer so eine Sache ist...hängt auch etwas von der Verkabelung etc ab und was man als "nah" bezeichnet


----------



## INU.ID (31. Januar 2020)

Weitere Alternativen nennen sich "Richtfunk" bzw. "WLAN-Richtantenne" oder (ggf. "und") "Fritztender".

Wobei du beim Antennen-Mod bei deinem Router afaik etwas mehr basteln müsstest (Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren?), weil da die  Murata-Buchsen auf der Unterseite der Platine sitzen.

Alternativ könnte man auch eine schon umgebaute FritzBox kaufen. Aber so schwer ist der Umbau eigentlich nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Januar 2020)

gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> ツ Powerline-Adapter – Stabiles Internet ueber die Steckdose im ganzen Haus



Freut übrigens alle Funkamateure und Kurzwellenhörer, weil du damit den Funkverkehr und den Rundfunk störst. Meldet das jemand der BNetzA, wird dein Powerline stillgelegt.

Besser WLAN-Richtfunk oder doch irgendwie ein Kabel verlegen. (100MBit/s geht auch über kurze Klingeldrähte (Telefonleitung), es müssen aber 4 Adern verfügbar sein).

Es gibt auch flache Netzwerkkabel, die man unter den Fußbodenleisten verlegen kann.


----------



## Tolotos66 (31. Januar 2020)

@DJKuhpisse: Könntest Du mir das bitte erklären? Ich nutze auch Dlan und höre das zum erstenmal.
Danke.
Gruß T.


----------



## Matusalem (31. Januar 2020)

Das soll jetzt keine überbetonung sein, doch es ist tatsächlich so, weder WLAN noch PowerLine können LAN wirklich ersetzen.

LAN (die Regel ist derzeitig 1000Mbit/s) ist schlicht um längen stabiler, zuverlässiger, mit niedrigerer Latenz und höheren netto Datenraten. Wenn das Kabel kein Problem ist, dann ist die HW im Vergleich auch sehr günstig, ebenfalls der Energieverbrauch.

Wenn es denn nicht anders geht, dann gibt es nicht die Pauschalempfehlung.

Kommt es auf niedrige Latenz an, dann hat nach meinem Wissen PowerLine die Nase vorn.

Kommt es auf hohe Datenraten an, dann eine WLAN-Brücke bestehend aus zwei IEEE802.11ac WLAN-Geräten mit 4x4 MIMO über 5GHz.

Jetzt kommt es aber noch stark auf Deine persönliche Umgebung an. Ist die zu brückende Strecke bei Dir gut über 5GHz realisierbar ?  Welche Störfaktoren gibt es bei Dir für PowerLine und WLAN ? Und und und, denn ein Riesennachteil von WLAN und PowerLine die netto Leistung hängt von einer Unmenge Faktoren ab. Ändert sich einer davon kann das was heute gut funktioniert morgen plötzlich Probleme bereiten. Erwähnt ich das LAN da deutlich besser ist, liegt das Kabel dann funktioniert es über Jahre/Jahrzehnte gleich gut.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Januar 2020)

> @DJKuhpisse: Könntest Du mir das bitte erklären? Ich nutze auch Dlan und höre das zum erstenmal.


DLan oder Powerline nutzt zur Übertragung Frequenzen im Bereich der Kurzwelle.
Diese sind jedoch für andere Funkdienste vorgesehen.
Das Stromnetz ist wie eine Antenne, es gab früher (als es noch nicht so viele Störer gab) sogenannte Netzantennen, die das Stromnetz in den Empfänger einkoppeln und als Antenne für langwellige Bereiche nutzen. Auch wenn man das nicht explizit macht kommt die Strahlung von deinem Powerline über das Stromnetz im Empfänger beim Nachbarn an.
Zudem strahlt das Stromnetz auch ab, wie eine Antenne eben.
Bei Youtube kannst du nach Powerline Störungen suchen, findest du Videos wie sich das anhört und andere belästigt.
Beim Amateurfunk sind die Sendeleistungen viel geringer als bei den großen Rundfunkstationen (AFU hier in Deutschland meines Wissens max. 750Watt, oft viel weniger, man bedenke auch den Abfall der Signalstärke bei großen Entfernungen).
Bei einigen dLAN-Adaptern werden jetzt die AFU-Bereiche nicht mehr genutzt, dafür werden die normalen Rundfunkbänder weiterhin massiv gestört (und damit auch die Informationsfreiheit der Nachbarn).

Wenn du dLAN hast: Schnappe dir ein KW-Radio, schalte ein und schalte dann mal dein Powerline ein und übertrage Daten. Dann wirst du das auch hören können (und andere auch!).


----------



## HGHarti (31. Januar 2020)

Dann müsste ja der Betrieb der dLAN Adapter in Deutschland verboten sein??

Das beste ist wirklich ein Lan Kabel.

Hatte auch mehrere Adapter im Einsatz.Leider gingen sich von heute auf morgen nicht mehr so wie sie sollten.(Verbindungs abbrüche)Jetzt habe ich ein LanKabel so unsichtbar wie es ging durch die Wohnung verlegt und für die Handy´s TV ect einen W-LanRepeater


----------



## Tolotos66 (31. Januar 2020)

Ich habe jetzt seit 6 Jahren die Devolos 500 in zwei verschiedenen Wohnsituationen im Einsatz. Sogar mit einem ganz normalen UKW-Radio in der Küche und konnte keine Störungen feststellen. Auch von den Mietern und jetzt Wohnungsnachbarn kamen keine Beschwerden. Daher ja meine Frage, weil für mich ein völlig neuer Umstand.
Danke für die Erklärung.
Gruß T.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Januar 2020)

> Ich habe jetzt seit 6 Jahren die Devolos 500 in zwei  verschiedenen Wohnsituationen im Einsatz. Sogar mit einem ganz normalen  UKW-Radio in der Küche und konnte keine Störungen feststellen. Auch von  den Mietern und jetzt Wohnungsnachbarn kamen keine Beschwerden. Daher ja  meine Frage, weil für mich ein völlig neuer Umstand.


UKW und KW sind völlig unterschiedliche Frequenzbereiche, zudem läuft auf KW im Rundfunk AM und auf UKW FM.
Wer sie betreibt stört andere Funkdienste, ob sich einer beschwert ist eine andere Sache.


> Dann müsste ja der Betrieb der dLAN Adapter in Deutschland verboten sein??


Sind sie leider aber nicht bzw. man hat sie nicht auf einen Frequenzbereich beschränkt, in dem keine Funkdienste laufen.


----------



## Raaf (31. Januar 2020)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Werde es mal mit DLAN versuchen, wohne sowieso etwas abgelegener, also sollte das mit den Störsignalen nicht so dramatisch sein.
Könnt ihr da speziell eine PowerLine empfehlen? 

Gruß


----------



## fotoman (31. Januar 2020)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt keine überbetonung sein, doch es ist tatsächlich so, weder WLAN noch PowerLine können LAN wirklich ersetzen.


Das will hier im Forum aber halt keiner hören. PowerLine hängt halt extremst von der Hausverkabelung ab, die, wie auch Störungen beim WLan, keiner vorher sagen kann.

Und nachdem es hier ja nur um Gaming geht, wird u.U. ein kurzer Ping mit geringer Datenrate als "nahe am Lan" akzeptiert werden. Die Angabe "ettliche Wände" liest sich für mich jetzt nicht nach einer ansonsten ungenutzten Stomleitung zwischen Router und Ziel.

Aber halt einfach selber testen, wozu gibt es das Fernabsatzgesetz? Hier würde ich die von AVM testen, damit war/ist ein Kollege zusammen mit seiner Fritzbox sehr zufrieden. Für seine Anwendung als "Lan-Ersatz" genügen sie ihm, mein NAS (oder schon nur die FB als NAS) würde ich daran nicht nutzen wollen.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (31. Januar 2020)

Wieviele Meter Kabel müsste man verlegen wollen dafür?
Es geht auch den Router an die lange Strippe zu nehmen und ihn im gewünschten Raum aufstellen. Es könnte ja auch ein Nebenraum sein oder ein zentraler Raum. Deshalb zuerst mal mit losem Telefonverlängerungskabel austesten ob es von dort nicht besser ist. Löcher kann man immer noch bohren für dieses Kabel und später nach Auszug aus Mietwohnung oder eigenes Haus wieder zuschmieren. Hab ich schon selbst gemacht mit einem Antennenkabel vom Kelleranschluß bis in den ersten Stock der Mietwohnung trotz Außenverlegung. Zuvor war es eine Antennenverteileranlage über die Dachantenne und innen verlegt. Die neue vorgeschriebene Anschlußdose habe ich ordnungsgemäß erneuert und durch die Antennendose einfach nach außen gebohrt und nach dort auch verlegt.


----------



## Raaf (31. Januar 2020)

Sollten etwa 30-40 Meter Kabel dann sein. Der Router steht im Flur, ziemlich in der Mitte des Hauses. Müsste dann vom Router nach oben und über die Decke dann in mein Zimmer.
Werde aber bald in die Wohnung einziehen, die wir zurzeit vermieten. Werde die in etwa 1-2 Jahren komplett sanieren und dabei dann auch mindestens 1 LAN-Anschluss pro Zimmer einbauen lassen, damit ich solche Probleme nicht mehr habe. Sollte jetzt nur eine vorübergehende Lösung sein. Habe auch noch nie mit LAN so richtig gezockt, deshalb bin ich damit auch nicht "verwöhnt". Eine stabile Verbindung reicht mir aus, auch wenn der Ping um etwa 10-20ms höher liegt.


----------



## fotoman (1. Februar 2020)

Es gibt auch flache Lan-Kabel, die man unter nahezu jeder Zimmertüre verlegen kann. Aber auch dafür muss die besser Hälfte (oder die Eltern, je nach Wohnsituation) mitspielen.

Nur so als Beispiel, was man als Datenrate erwarten kann. Ping scheint nicht so das Problem zu sein, wenn man alleine mit den DLAN-Adaptern unterwegs ist.
Praxistests - Netzwerk ueber das Hausstromnetz: Test - Devolo dLAN 500 AVtriple+ Starter Kit - TecChannel Workshop
oder auch hier
Leistungsaufnahme und Fazit - 1.200-MBit-Powerline im Test: "Schatz, mach das Licht aus, das Netz ist so langsam!" - Golem.de
Ob sich ein vernünftiges WLan-Mesh oder gar ein besserer WLan-Router eher lohnen würde, muss man leider auch ausprobieren. das gilt aber selbst für die Qualität des klassischen UKW-Radioempfangs.



gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Löcher kann man immer noch bohren für  dieses Kabel und später nach Auszug aus Mietwohnung oder eigenes Haus  wieder zuschmieren.


Wenn es vernünftig gemacht wird und der  Vermieter oder gar der Nachmieter für sowas zugänglich ist, dann würde  ich beide vor dem Rückbau zunächst fragen. Bei meinem letzten Auszug  war der Nachmieter froh, dass ich die aufputz verlegten Kabelkanäle bei  der besichtigung noch nicht entfernt hatte.


----------

